# The new Star Trek is kind of impressive



## Remodeling Maidiac

It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.


----------



## Indeependent

To Go Where I'm Not Going to Pay To Go...


----------



## TheOldSchool

However... pirates do not follow the prime directive


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> However... pirates do not follow the prime directive


I may become acquainted with Jack Sparrow


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> However... pirates do not follow the prime directive
> 
> 
> 
> I may become acquainted with Jack Sparrow
Click to expand...

I'm about to be, if ye confirm that the 1st episode be out already, matey


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> However... pirates do not follow the prime directive
> 
> 
> 
> I may become acquainted with Jack Sparrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about to be, if ye confirm that the 1st episode be out already, matey
Click to expand...

Watching it right now. Impressive


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Episode 2 is now available to all CBS Now subscribers.

Seriously pisses me off


----------



## Hugo Furst

I wait to see episode 2 on Netflix


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillHaftawaite said:


> I wait to see episode 2 on Netflix


It'll be on Microsoft's store in a few hours for free. 

Search Free Movies Online in the app store.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Hugo Furst

Grampa Murked U said:


>


already seen it


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillHaftawaite said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already seen it
Click to expand...

What did you think?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already seen it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you think?
Click to expand...

it was ok

will wait for the series to show up on Netflix for the rest tho


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillHaftawaite said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already seen it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was ok
> 
> will wait for the series to show up on Netflix for the rest tho
Click to expand...

Outside of the movies there hasn't been a Star Trek I didn't like. Granted I never watched deep space 9 but I ha e seen every other episode of every other show. The new Trek movies are quite entertaining as an action movie but quite hollow as far as substance goes imo.
This new show looks quite interesting considering it's place in established lore. 
If I can't find a good pirate source I may buy it on CBS depending on price.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Yeah, between the sophomoric writing, the insipid dialogue badly delivered and the emotionally-stunted unlikeable characters, it was a great show.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

And why in gawd's name did they beat all the Klingons in the head with a baseball bat before filming?  I really wanna know.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Yeah, between the sophomoric writing, the insipid dialogue badly delivered and the emotionally-stunted unlikeable characters, it was a great show.


Wow, ok.

I've always seen science fiction as a medium that requires the suspension of disbelief and a more open mind. I remember hating Firefly & Voyager when they started for reasons similar to your post. 
Orville on the other hand fits your description perfectly.


----------



## mudwhistle

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> However... pirates do not follow the prime directive
> 
> 
> 
> I may become acquainted with Jack Sparrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about to be, if ye confirm that the 1st episode be out already, matey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching it right now. Impressive
Click to expand...

I can't handle the commercials. 
I'm gonna wait till it's out on video.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Grampa Murked U said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, between the sophomoric writing, the insipid dialogue badly delivered and the emotionally-stunted unlikeable characters, it was a great show.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, ok.
> 
> I've always seen science fiction as a medium that requires the suspension of disbelief and a more open mind. I remember hating Firefly & Voyager when they started for reasons similar to your post.
> Orville on the other hand fits your description perfectly.
Click to expand...


I grew up on science fiction and horror.  I write science fiction and horror.

Voyager eh.  Firefly better, the film Serenity better still.

Haven't seen The Orville.  Have to catch up on Twin Peaks first.  

I'm not saying it can't get better.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

mudwhistle said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> However... pirates do not follow the prime directive
> 
> 
> 
> I may become acquainted with Jack Sparrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about to be, if ye confirm that the 1st episode be out already, matey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching it right now. Impressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't handle the commercials.
> I'm gonna wait till it's out on video.
Click to expand...


Yup, they were Legion.


----------



## PredFan

I'll watch The Orville, thanks.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, between the sophomoric writing, the insipid dialogue badly delivered and the emotionally-stunted unlikeable characters, it was a great show.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, ok.
> 
> I've always seen science fiction as a medium that requires the suspension of disbelief and a more open mind. I remember hating Firefly & Voyager when they started for reasons similar to your post.
> Orville on the other hand fits your description perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up on science fiction and horror.  I write science fiction and horror.
> 
> Voyager eh.  Firefly better, the film Serenity better still.
> 
> Haven't seen The Orville.  Have to catch up on Twin Peaks first.
> 
> I'm not saying it can't get better.
Click to expand...


First legit review I could find


----------



## Gracie

I watched it. Its stupid.
And they made Number One's space suit look like Samus of Metroid. 
And of course they had the token white Klingon and put in some pc shit about skin color.

I will not bother with it further. It sucked.


----------



## Gracie

And we timed it. 4 minutes of show, 5.17 minutes of commercials between each show.

No thanks.


----------



## Darkwind

Okay, so I've now seen both opening episodes.  It appears that together they will serve as the opening pilot of the show and it will be the next one (the third episode) in which that Starship Discovery will be introduced, along with the regular cast of characters.  I'll avoid any spoilers for those who haven't seen it and keep it simple.

If they stay, at least through the first season, with a war theme, it may just go somewhere.  I don't think that is where they will go with it though and to be honest, I'm not too hopeful that its direction will make it any better.  

I rate both  (on a 1 to 5 scale) as 4's.  They didn't hit it out of the park and that's not a good sign.


----------



## Gracie

Reading other places...most said it was great to have two women as star fleet commanders but they were not impressed. On a scale of 1-5, I would give it a 1. But thats me.

Give me The first one..and New Gen. The rest ....meh. And it darn sure isn't worth spending extra bucks on to watch it along with its horrendous commercials.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Gracie said:


> Reading other places...most said it was great to have two women as star fleet commanders but they were not impressed. On a scale of 1-5, I would give it a 1. But thats me.
> 
> Give me The first one..and New Gen. The rest ....meh. And it darn sure isn't worth spending extra bucks on to watch it along with its horrendous commercials.


It's 6 dollars Gracie. Ive yet to decide if I'm going to sign up or not but 6 dollars is peanuts. As to the two women that is temporary. The captain of the Discovery is a man but his appearance doesn't happen until episode 3 I believe. The first two episodes are more of a prologue.


----------



## Indeependent

I'm way too busy living real life on USMB!


----------



## g5000

Grampa Murked U said:


> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.


Is that the new CBS Star Trek?

The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.

I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.


----------



## Gracie

Grampa Murked U said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading other places...most said it was great to have two women as star fleet commanders but they were not impressed. On a scale of 1-5, I would give it a 1. But thats me.
> 
> Give me The first one..and New Gen. The rest ....meh. And it darn sure isn't worth spending extra bucks on to watch it along with its horrendous commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 6 dollars Gracie. Ive yet to decide if I'm going to sign up or not but 6 dollars is peanuts. As to the two women that is temporary. The captain of the Discovery is a man but his appearance doesn't happen until episode 3 I believe. The first two episodes are more of a prologue.
Click to expand...

Its not the 6 bucks that bugs me. Its the wanting money to pay for a tv show when we are already paying cable to get tv shows then being charged to watch a show within a show. Its only a matter of time before you're paying to get the channels but then have to pay that channel to watch something they have on.
And..it was not worth it to me to even consider it. It might be a fine show..but if it doesn't grab my interest in the first epi..then its over for me. And this one is.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

g5000 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
Click to expand...

This one is cannon and takes place 10 years before Kirk


----------



## Missourian

g5000 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
Click to expand...


You didn't like Voyager?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Missourian said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't like Voyager?
Click to expand...

I remember absolutely hating it when it first started. But it turned out very good and like the others I was sad to see it go.


----------



## BulletProof

Grampa Murked U said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't like Voyager?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember absolutely hating it when it first started. But it turned out very good and like the others I was sad to see it go.
Click to expand...

 
You didn't like Voyager, but eventually you started to like it.  Well then, you have enough information to figure out when your dementia started to kick in.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BulletProof said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't like Voyager?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember absolutely hating it when it first started. But it turned out very good and like the others I was sad to see it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't like Voyager, but eventually you started to like it.  Well then, you have enough information to figure out when your dementia started to kick in.
Click to expand...

The day I said I Do...


----------



## Missourian

Grampa Murked U said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't like Voyager?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember absolutely hating it when it first started. But it turned out very good and like the others I was sad to see it go.
Click to expand...


I haven't made it thru DS9 yet.  And while I love TNG,  for whatever reason,  it hasn't seemed to age as well.


----------



## malnila

You mean to tell me after Episode 1, I have to PAY to see the others elsewhere? Shows you how much I pay attention. As far as Orville, the first episode was painful to watch because IMO, they haven't figured out if they should be funny funny or serious. I only saw a little bit of 2. Let's hope they find their footing fast.


----------



## Gracie

Grampa Murked U said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is cannon and takes place 10 years before Kirk
Click to expand...

The first epi didn't look like it would be before Kirk.


----------



## Gracie

malnila said:


> You mean to tell me after Episode 1, I have to PAY to see the others elsewhere? Shows you how much I pay attention. As far as Orville, the first episode was painful to watch because IMO, they haven't figured out if they should be funny funny or serious. I only saw a little bit of 2. Let's hope they find their footing fast.


Hi malnila.
I refuse to watch Orville because I cannot stand seth mcfarlane. All I see is this round face that looks like it was smacked with a frying pan, ala cartoons from warner bros. 
Plus, he's a dick.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grampa Murked U said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is cannon and takes place 10 years before Kirk
Click to expand...

its cannon?....the Klingons sure as hell were not cannon....or the uniforms...and some of the tech exhibited....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is cannon and takes place 10 years before Kirk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its cannon?....the Klingons sure as hell were not cannon....or the uniforms...and some of the tech exhibited....
Click to expand...

I know but they insist it is.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is cannon and takes place 10 years before Kirk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its cannon?....the Klingons sure as hell were not cannon....or the uniforms...and some of the tech exhibited....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but they insist it is.
Click to expand...

who is they?....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is cannon and takes place 10 years before Kirk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its cannon?....the Klingons sure as hell were not cannon....or the uniforms...and some of the tech exhibited....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but they insist it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is they?....
Click to expand...

The directors & producers.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new CBS Star Trek?
> 
> The commercials for it left me with no desire to see it at all.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original series, but not one of the spinoffs has ever impressed me.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is cannon and takes place 10 years before Kirk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its cannon?....the Klingons sure as hell were not cannon....or the uniforms...and some of the tech exhibited....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but they insist it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is they?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The directors & producers.
Click to expand...

well obviously they have little to no knowledge of the history of the show....you would think they would have learned after the way the TV show Enterprise was fucked up.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is cannon and takes place 10 years before Kirk
> 
> 
> 
> its cannon?....the Klingons sure as hell were not cannon....or the uniforms...and some of the tech exhibited....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but they insist it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is they?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The directors & producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well obviously they have little to no knowledge of the history of the show....you would think they would have learned after the way the TV show Enterprise was fucked up.....
Click to expand...

I think they're in a tough spot. They want to cater to the traditional Trek audience but need to make it modern enough to create a new generation of fans.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> its cannon?....the Klingons sure as hell were not cannon....or the uniforms...and some of the tech exhibited....
> 
> 
> 
> I know but they insist it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is they?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The directors & producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well obviously they have little to no knowledge of the history of the show....you would think they would have learned after the way the TV show Enterprise was fucked up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're in a tough spot. They want to cater to the traditional Trek audience but need to make it modern enough to create a new generation of fans.
Click to expand...

then they should have picked the time period of the last 3 series or beyond them....i was just at a star trek page....lots of traditional fans bitching about how out of place it was for the period they picked.....they hate the so called Klingons.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know but they insist it is.
> 
> 
> 
> who is they?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The directors & producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well obviously they have little to no knowledge of the history of the show....you would think they would have learned after the way the TV show Enterprise was fucked up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're in a tough spot. They want to cater to the traditional Trek audience but need to make it modern enough to create a new generation of fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then they should have picked the time period of the last 3 series or beyond them....i was just at a star trek page....lots of traditional fans bitching about how out of place it was for the period they picked.....they hate the so called Klingons.....
Click to expand...

Established franchises ALWAYS have people that hate on new versions of old products. Doesn't matter if it's books, movies or games. Haters are the most vocal while everyone else is enjoying it and can't be bothered to vocalize.
I am a Star Trek fan. A huge fan. And I like the show based on what I've seen. Is it perfect? Of course not. Is it enjoyable & fresh? Hell yes.

If you would like to see for yourself find Free Movies Online #2048 in the Microsoft store and watch it for yourself. If you like it, subscribe, if you don't forget it and move on.


----------



## AVISSSER

It appeared from the previews to be more unrealistic 'ovarian badassery'. Not a fan of the 110lb female, shit stomper genre. One would expect the Star Trek franchise would take the higher (intellectual) road but...Are my preconceptions true?

I mean, for the record...give me Kirk shooting through the galaxy, fist fighting Klingons and banging every blue skinned bimbette he comes across. I dont wanna see another clip haired, testodyke in a pantsuit...but that's just me. In short, I want phasers on kill and tits...any hope?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

AVISSSER said:


> It appeared from the previews to be more unrealistic 'ovarian badassery'. Not a fan of the 110lb female, shit stomper genre. One would expect the Star Trek franchise would take the higher (intellectual) road but...Are my preconceptions true?
> 
> I mean, for the record...give me Kirk shooting through the galaxy, fist fighting Klingons and banging every blue skinned bimbette he comes across. I dont wanna see another clip haired, testodyke in a pantsuit...but that's just me. In short, I want phasers on kill and tits...any hope?


I just listed an app you can download for free and you can see for yourself. Keep in mind the first two episodes are not the actual crew. Just the bait to pull in a new generation. 
I only watched the first episode but will watch the second tonight. 
From what I have seen my guess this first season is about conflict/war with the Klingons. 

And for the record I love number one. She was a badass in the Walking Dead so I expect no less here.


----------



## malnila

Gracie said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me after Episode 1, I have to PAY to see the others elsewhere? Shows you how much I pay attention. As far as Orville, the first episode was painful to watch because IMO, they haven't figured out if they should be funny funny or serious. I only saw a little bit of 2. Let's hope they find their footing fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi malnila.
> I refuse to watch Orville because I cannot stand seth mcfarlane. All I see is this round face that looks like it was smacked with a frying pan, ala cartoons from warner bros.
> Plus, he's a dick.
Click to expand...

Hey back atcha. I'm not a total fan of Seth McFarlane but I don't dislike him either. I just thought Orville had some promise and I'm hoping it still does. There isn't much "new" to see nowadays and especially a sci fi-type show. And btw, now I can't get that visual out of my head of being hit in the face with a frying pan.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.


I think they'll end up dropping that and putting it on broadcast CBS.  There's too much money sunk into it to let it die on CBS All Access.

I subscribed to it for a few months, through my Roku, and wasn't impressed.  Mainly because it wasn't commercial-free.  If I'm paying $6 per month I don't want any commercials.

Plus, almost anything you could find on it was also available on Netflix or Hulu, both of which I already subscribe to.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is they?....
> 
> 
> 
> The directors & producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well obviously they have little to no knowledge of the history of the show....you would think they would have learned after the way the TV show Enterprise was fucked up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're in a tough spot. They want to cater to the traditional Trek audience but need to make it modern enough to create a new generation of fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then they should have picked the time period of the last 3 series or beyond them....i was just at a star trek page....lots of traditional fans bitching about how out of place it was for the period they picked.....they hate the so called Klingons.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Established franchises ALWAYS have people that hate on new versions of old products. Doesn't matter if it's books, movies or games. Haters are the most vocal while everyone else is enjoying it and can't be bothered to vocalize.
> I am a Star Trek fan. A huge fan. And I like the show based on what I've seen. Is it perfect? Of course not. Is it enjoyable & fresh? Hell yes.
> 
> If you would like to see for yourself find Free Movies Online #2048 in the Microsoft store and watch it for yourself. If you like it, subscribe, if you don't forget it and move on.
Click to expand...

When the FUCK did you start being so sensible?


----------



## Gracie

Every time you see Seth McFarlane you are gonna think "Gracie and her damn fry pan!". Forever. Every time.


----------



## BulletProof

AVISSSER said:


> It appeared from the previews to be more unrealistic 'ovarian badassery'. Not a fan of the 110lb female, shit stomper genre. One would expect the Star Trek franchise would take the higher (intellectual) road but...Are my preconceptions true?
> 
> I mean, for the record...give me Kirk shooting through the galaxy, fist fighting Klingons and banging every blue skinned bimbette he comes across. I dont wanna see another clip haired, testodyke in a pantsuit...but that's just me. In short, I want phasers on kill and tits...any hope?



Here's the lady captain overpowering a giant Klingon warrior, bringing him to his knees.  But, he stabs her and kills her, while on his knees.  Her female first officer, the one with a man's name, has just defeated another Klingon with her bare hands, but using a rock for the kill.  The two women slaughter all the Klingons in the room. 





It was hard to get a screenshot because the annoying style the show is filmed.  The camera is either too close or is being blocked by something, with rapid-fire scene cutting.


----------



## Gracie

Grampa Murked U said:


> And for the record I love number one. She was a badass in the Walking Dead so I expect no less here.


Sasha kicks ass as Number One.


----------



## BulletProof

Kirk fought with Klingons his own size


----------



## Gracie

I think he screwed a few of the female warriors too, lol.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BulletProof said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appeared from the previews to be more unrealistic 'ovarian badassery'. Not a fan of the 110lb female, shit stomper genre. One would expect the Star Trek franchise would take the higher (intellectual) road but...Are my preconceptions true?
> 
> I mean, for the record...give me Kirk shooting through the galaxy, fist fighting Klingons and banging every blue skinned bimbette he comes across. I dont wanna see another clip haired, testodyke in a pantsuit...but that's just me. In short, I want phasers on kill and tits...any hope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the lady captain overpowering a giant Klingon warrior, bringing him to his knees.  But, he stabs her and kills her, while on his knees.  Her female first officer, the one with a man's name, has just defeated another Klingon with her bare hands, but using a rock for the kill.  The two women slaughter all the Klingons in the room.
> 
> View attachment 151569
> 
> It was hard to get a screenshot because the annoying style the show is filmed.  The camera is either too close or is being blocked by something, with rapid-fire scene cutting.
Click to expand...

Spoilers are not cool. I've seen it but others may not have yet. And yes, they shot all the Klingons with their phasers. 
I find it silly that people can suspend disbelief when Kirk fights a man in a lizard suit. That's ok & even admired as a great scene from old star treks. But in the newer shows with fantastic visuals & choreographed fights that same disbelief is put on the back burner & replaced by demands for realism.

That scenario above is a perfect example of what I spoke about earlier with regard to holding new shows to a different standard than it's predecessor.
The original Trek was a great show but it was campy as fuck and had terrible visuals with laughable fight scenes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Here's a review I consider fair that touches on both the negatives & the positives.


----------



## BulletProof

Grampa Murked U said:


> Spoilers are not cool. I've seen it but others may not have yet. And yes, they shot all the Klingons with their phasers.



Yes, in spite of the few seconds it takes to teleport in, they still managed to take the Klingons in the room by complete surprise.  



> I find it silly that people can suspend disbelief when Kirk fights a man in a lizard suit.



Kirk's fight wasn't pushing any sort of Political Agenda.  Besides, we know nothing about how good at fighting lizard people are, so why is so unbelievable that Kirk bested one?  The lizard man was slow, inexperienced, dumb, etc.  Oh, and Kirk's size!  On the other hand 110lb women taking down trained warriors three times their size is about pushing a libtard Political Agenda, and is much more difficult to "suspend disbelief."



> But in the newer shows with fantastic visuals & choreographed fights that same disbelief is put on the back burner & replaced by demands for realism.



As special effects technology improves, we should expect more realism.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BulletProof said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers are not cool. I've seen it but others may not have yet. And yes, they shot all the Klingons with their phasers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in spite of the few seconds it takes to teleport in, they still managed to take the Klingons in the room by complete surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it silly that people can suspend disbelief when Kirk fights a man in a lizard suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kirk's fight wasn't pushing any sort of Political Agenda.  Besides, we know nothing about how good at fighting lizard people are, so why is so unbelievable that Kirk bested one?  The lizard man was slow, inexperienced, dumb, etc.  Oh, and Kirk's size!  On the other hand 110lb women taking down trained warriors three times their size is about pushing a libtard Political Agenda, and is much more difficult to "suspend disbelief."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the newer shows with fantastic visuals & choreographed fights that same disbelief is put on the back burner & replaced by demands for realism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As special effects technology improves, we should expect more realism.
Click to expand...

You should consider a buttplug as anal as you're acting.


----------



## Synthaholic

BulletProof said:


> Her female first officer, the one with a man's name, has just defeated another Klingon with her bare hands


Isn't she a Vulcan?


----------



## Synthaholic

Gracie said:


> I think he screwed a few of the female warriors too, lol.


I think B'Etor is pretty hot.  Great tits!


----------



## BulletProof

Synthaholic said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he screwed a few of the female warriors too, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I think B'Etor is pretty hot.  Great tits!
Click to expand...


The cheesecake factor in the new Trek is very low.  I didn't notice that any Klingons were women.  And, the Star Fleet women are well-covered and nearly curveless... not to mention that they're acting like men.  The woman who is the main character even has a man's name.


----------



## BulletProof

Synthaholic said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her female first officer, the one with a man's name, has just defeated another Klingon with her bare hands
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she a Vulcan?
Click to expand...


The first officer, the main character of the show is fully human.  But, she was raised by Vulcans.  At one point, she commits mutiny to take over the ship.  She subdues the ship's captain with a Vulcan neck pinch.  But, don't worry, after the mutiny fails, the captain forgives the assault and the mutiny.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BulletProof said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her female first officer, the one with a man's name, has just defeated another Klingon with her bare hands
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she a Vulcan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first officer, the main character of the show is fully human.  But, she was raised by Vulcans.  At one point, she commits mutiny to take over the ship.  She subdues the ship's captain with a Vulcan neck pinch.  But, don't worry, after the mutiny fails, the captain forgives the assault and the mutiny.
Click to expand...

If by forgive you mean throws her into the brig before she's sentenced to life.

I don't know what your malfunction is but it's pretty pathetic.


----------



## hjmick

Grampa Murked U said:


> It just pisses me off that all the episodes are locked behind a paywall.



Firestick with Kodi.


Not that I would know...

Because I don't, but I've heard things...


----------



## BulletProof

Grampa Murked U said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first officer, the main character of the show is fully human.  But, she was raised by Vulcans.  At one point, she commits mutiny to take over the ship.  She subdues the ship's captain with a Vulcan neck pinch.  But, don't worry, after the mutiny fails, the captain forgives the assault and the mutiny.
> 
> 
> 
> If by forgive you mean throws her into the brig before she's sentenced to life.
> 
> I don't know what your malfunction is but it's pretty pathetic.
Click to expand...


If you watched the show, you know the captain forgave the first officer for the mutiny and the assault on the captain.  Seriously, what's the point of your post, except to show yourself to be a dumb@ss?

Yes.  The forgiveness wasn't immediate, and I didn't say it was.  The first officer was thrown into the brig, then she escaped, then she was forgiven.   And, I didn't say Star Fleet forgives the first officer, but you know they do, eventually, else the series would be without its main character.

I don't know what your malfunction is, but it's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BulletProof said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first officer, the main character of the show is fully human.  But, she was raised by Vulcans.  At one point, she commits mutiny to take over the ship.  She subdues the ship's captain with a Vulcan neck pinch.  But, don't worry, after the mutiny fails, the captain forgives the assault and the mutiny.
> 
> 
> 
> If by forgive you mean throws her into the brig before she's sentenced to life.
> 
> I don't know what your malfunction is but it's pretty pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you watched the show, you know the captain forgave the first officer for the mutiny and the assault on the captain.  Seriously, what's the point of your post, except to show yourself to be a dumb@ss?
> 
> Yes.  The forgiveness wasn't immediate, and I didn't say it was.  The first officer was thrown into the brig, then she escaped, then she was forgiven.   And, I didn't say Star Fleet forgives the first officer, but you know they do, eventually, else the series would be without its main character.
> 
> I don't know what your malfunction is, but it's pretty pathetic.
Click to expand...

They were under attack with a huge portion of their ship destroyed when she escaped and came to fight the Klingons. Perspective is vital.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

mudwhistle said:


> I can't handle the commercials.
> I'm gonna wait till it's out on video.



Wait....there are commercials on CBS's PAID streaming?? It still has commercials?
If that is the case I will definitely wait.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Holy....to get without commercials you have to pay the "Ad free" option at $10/month.
That is as much as Netflix!!!!!!.......hahahahaha


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Holy....to get without commercials you have to pay the "Ad free" option at $10/month.
> That is as much as Netflix!!!!!!.......hahahahaha



I'm afraid this is going to be the new trend.  Every network or studio is going to be looking for a way to make their own pay streaming channel.  Disney is apparently going to be taking their movies and shows and making a new streaming channel.

It may end up being bad for many of the businesses, because one of the big reasons people started streaming in the first place was to save money on overpriced cable bills.  Why would those same people want to spend $10 a month for each of the dozens of streaming channels they may choose from?

Having just a few, Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, that can work.  When it all gets broken up into 100 different streaming channels, people may once again look for a different way to watch.

I don't know why CBS thinks they have enough programming to support their own pay streaming channel, let alone making people pay full Netflix price to get it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy....to get without commercials you have to pay the "Ad free" option at $10/month.
> That is as much as Netflix!!!!!!.......hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid this is going to be the new trend.  Every network or studio is going to be looking for a way to make their own pay streaming channel.  Disney is apparently going to be taking their movies and shows and making a new streaming channel.
> 
> It may end up being bad for many of the businesses, because one of the big reasons people started streaming in the first place was to save money on overpriced cable bills.  Why would those same people want to spend $10 a month for each of the dozens of streaming channels they may choose from?
> 
> Having just a few, Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, that can work.  When it all gets broken up into 100 different streaming channels, people may once again look for a different way to watch.
> 
> I don't know why CBS thinks they have enough programming to support their own pay streaming channel, let alone making people pay full Netflix price to get it.
Click to expand...

Yep...I have Netflix, hulu and rent movies either through vudu or fandango...paying $10 for one channel...hilarious


----------



## Synthaholic

BOOM!
*
CBS' new "Star Trek" series will also stream on Netflix*


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Synthaholic said:


> BOOM!
> *
> CBS' new "Star Trek" series will also stream on Netflix*



Exciting till it states - "Only those outside of U.S. will be able to access on Netflix"

Fake News.


----------



## Synthaholic

iamwhatiseem said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!
> *
> CBS' new "Star Trek" series will also stream on Netflix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting till it states - "Only those outside of U.S. will be able to access on Netflix"
> 
> Fake News.
Click to expand...

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, y'all.  I guess this proves that even a Liberal can get something wrong every once in a while.  Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## fncceo

Gracie said:


> they made Number One's space suit look like Samus of Metroid.



You say that like it's a bad thing.

Personally, I prefer a more classic look to women's space fashions...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iamwhatiseem said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't handle the commercials.
> I'm gonna wait till it's out on video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....there are commercials on CBS's PAID streaming?? It still has commercials?
> If that is the case I will definitely wait.
Click to expand...

Depends on what you pay. 6 bucks =commercials. 9 bucks =none. 

Piracy = who gives a fuck


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy....to get without commercials you have to pay the "Ad free" option at $10/month.
> That is as much as Netflix!!!!!!.......hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid this is going to be the new trend.  Every network or studio is going to be looking for a way to make their own pay streaming channel.  Disney is apparently going to be taking their movies and shows and making a new streaming channel.
> 
> It may end up being bad for many of the businesses, because one of the big reasons people started streaming in the first place was to save money on overpriced cable bills.  Why would those same people want to spend $10 a month for each of the dozens of streaming channels they may choose from?
> 
> Having just a few, Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, that can work.  When it all gets broken up into 100 different streaming channels, people may once again look for a different way to watch.
> 
> I don't know why CBS thinks they have enough programming to support their own pay streaming channel, let alone making people pay full Netflix price to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...I have Netflix, hulu and rent movies either through vudu or fandango...paying $10 for one channel...hilarious
Click to expand...

What's hilarious is paying what you pay for 3 different sources. Netflix? Seriously? That garbage is old by months normally before it's aired.

Their are options FAR BETTER than Netflix


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iamwhatiseem said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!
> *
> CBS' new "Star Trek" series will also stream on Netflix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting till it states - "Only those outside of U.S. will be able to access on Netflix"
> 
> Fake News.
Click to expand...

It's not fake news. He made a mistake. Good fucking grief.

If youcwerent so fucking poor a few bucks wouldn't send you into fits of rage OVER A TV SHOW.

Get a job scrub


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy....to get without commercials you have to pay the "Ad free" option at $10/month.
> That is as much as Netflix!!!!!!.......hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid this is going to be the new trend.  Every network or studio is going to be looking for a way to make their own pay streaming channel.  Disney is apparently going to be taking their movies and shows and making a new streaming channel.
> 
> It may end up being bad for many of the businesses, because one of the big reasons people started streaming in the first place was to save money on overpriced cable bills.  Why would those same people want to spend $10 a month for each of the dozens of streaming channels they may choose from?
> 
> Having just a few, Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, that can work.  When it all gets broken up into 100 different streaming channels, people may once again look for a different way to watch.
> 
> I don't know why CBS thinks they have enough programming to support their own pay streaming channel, let alone making people pay full Netflix price to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...I have Netflix, hulu and rent movies either through vudu or fandango...paying $10 for one channel...hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's hilarious is paying what you pay for 3 different sources. Netflix? Seriously? That garbage is old by months normally before it's aired.
> 
> Their are options FAR BETTER than Netflix
Click to expand...


Ignoring the piracy issue, Netflix is still the streaming service with the largest library, I'm pretty sure.  They also, IMO, have the best original content that I've seen.

Things are starting to move in a bad direction, though, and Netflix's business model may not be sustainable.


----------



## Montrovant

Oh, and to comment on the actual show, I was able to watch the third episode.  I like this show, and really wish it were on plain old CBS.  It's a lot darker than other Star Trek I've seen, but coming from Fuller, that's par for the course.  I think it has a lot of potential.  I don't want to have to go to someone's house that happens to have the CBS pay service every time I want to watch, though.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy....to get without commercials you have to pay the "Ad free" option at $10/month.
> That is as much as Netflix!!!!!!.......hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid this is going to be the new trend.  Every network or studio is going to be looking for a way to make their own pay streaming channel.  Disney is apparently going to be taking their movies and shows and making a new streaming channel.
> 
> It may end up being bad for many of the businesses, because one of the big reasons people started streaming in the first place was to save money on overpriced cable bills.  Why would those same people want to spend $10 a month for each of the dozens of streaming channels they may choose from?
> 
> Having just a few, Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, that can work.  When it all gets broken up into 100 different streaming channels, people may once again look for a different way to watch.
> 
> I don't know why CBS thinks they have enough programming to support their own pay streaming channel, let alone making people pay full Netflix price to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...I have Netflix, hulu and rent movies either through vudu or fandango...paying $10 for one channel...hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's hilarious is paying what you pay for 3 different sources. Netflix? Seriously? That garbage is old by months normally before it's aired.
> 
> Their are options FAR BETTER than Netflix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignoring the piracy issue, Netflix is still the streaming service with the largest library, I'm pretty sure.  They also, IMO, have the best original content that I've seen.
> 
> Things are starting to move in a bad direction, though, and Netflix's business model may not be sustainable.
Click to expand...

They have a couple good shows. Sadly most of their content is old as dirt. I tried them for a couple months and quickly realized their content was either available with a basic subscription or over the air. Or really old movies. They were the first so they're the most popular but even now their shit is worthless compared to the new Hulu deals or PSVue


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Oh, and to comment on the actual show, I was able to watch the third episode.  I like this show, and really wish it were on plain old CBS.  It's a lot darker than other Star Trek I've seen, but coming from Fuller, that's par for the course.  I think it has a lot of potential.  I don't want to have to go to someone's house that happens to have the CBS pay service every time I want to watch, though.


I think it's worth the 6 bucks or whatever for the duration it runs. I spend more than that daily on frivolous shit I don't need like coffee or trail mix for a snack


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and to comment on the actual show, I was able to watch the third episode.  I like this show, and really wish it were on plain old CBS.  It's a lot darker than other Star Trek I've seen, but coming from Fuller, that's par for the course.  I think it has a lot of potential.  I don't want to have to go to someone's house that happens to have the CBS pay service every time I want to watch, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's worth the 6 bucks or whatever for the duration it runs. I spend more than that daily on frivolous shit I don't need like coffee or trail mix for a snack
Click to expand...


I don't make much and don't spend much.  Even if I did, I'm not sure how willing I'd be to pay 6 bucks a month for just 1 show.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I haven't watched this week's episode yet though. Figured I needed a couple days to get the taste of the joke known as Orville out of my mouth first.
Well that and I just caught up on the Walking Dead


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy....to get without commercials you have to pay the "Ad free" option at $10/month.
> That is as much as Netflix!!!!!!.......hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid this is going to be the new trend.  Every network or studio is going to be looking for a way to make their own pay streaming channel.  Disney is apparently going to be taking their movies and shows and making a new streaming channel.
> 
> It may end up being bad for many of the businesses, because one of the big reasons people started streaming in the first place was to save money on overpriced cable bills.  Why would those same people want to spend $10 a month for each of the dozens of streaming channels they may choose from?
> 
> Having just a few, Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, that can work.  When it all gets broken up into 100 different streaming channels, people may once again look for a different way to watch.
> 
> I don't know why CBS thinks they have enough programming to support their own pay streaming channel, let alone making people pay full Netflix price to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...I have Netflix, hulu and rent movies either through vudu or fandango...paying $10 for one channel...hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's hilarious is paying what you pay for 3 different sources. Netflix? Seriously? That garbage is old by months normally before it's aired.
> 
> Their are options FAR BETTER than Netflix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignoring the piracy issue, Netflix is still the streaming service with the largest library, I'm pretty sure.  They also, IMO, have the best original content that I've seen.
> 
> Things are starting to move in a bad direction, though, and Netflix's business model may not be sustainable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have a couple good shows. Sadly most of their content is old as dirt. I tried them for a couple months and quickly realized their content was either available with a basic subscription or over the air. Or really old movies. They were the first so they're the most popular but even now their shit is worthless compared to the new Hulu deals or PSVue
Click to expand...


Netflix has a number of shows the little one I nanny really enjoys.  Netflix has done multiple Marvel shows which went from pretty good to WOW, with The Punisher upcoming.  There have been a few Netflix movies I've liked as well.
The only Amazon show I've watched so far is The Tick.  I don't have Hulu, but haven't heard of anything currently on there I want to see (although I'm interested in Runaways).
Netflix is far from perfect, but I still think they are ahead of the other streaming services in content.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and to comment on the actual show, I was able to watch the third episode.  I like this show, and really wish it were on plain old CBS.  It's a lot darker than other Star Trek I've seen, but coming from Fuller, that's par for the course.  I think it has a lot of potential.  I don't want to have to go to someone's house that happens to have the CBS pay service every time I want to watch, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's worth the 6 bucks or whatever for the duration it runs. I spend more than that daily on frivolous shit I don't need like coffee or trail mix for a snack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't make much and don't spend much.  Even if I did, I'm not sure how willing I'd be to pay 6 bucks a month for just 1 show.
Click to expand...

6 bucks for dour or five episodes. It's cheaper than one movie in a theatre and if star trek is your thing easily worth it. Cancel when it's over


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid this is going to be the new trend.  Every network or studio is going to be looking for a way to make their own pay streaming channel.  Disney is apparently going to be taking their movies and shows and making a new streaming channel.
> 
> It may end up being bad for many of the businesses, because one of the big reasons people started streaming in the first place was to save money on overpriced cable bills.  Why would those same people want to spend $10 a month for each of the dozens of streaming channels they may choose from?
> 
> Having just a few, Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, that can work.  When it all gets broken up into 100 different streaming channels, people may once again look for a different way to watch.
> 
> I don't know why CBS thinks they have enough programming to support their own pay streaming channel, let alone making people pay full Netflix price to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...I have Netflix, hulu and rent movies either through vudu or fandango...paying $10 for one channel...hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's hilarious is paying what you pay for 3 different sources. Netflix? Seriously? That garbage is old by months normally before it's aired.
> 
> Their are options FAR BETTER than Netflix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignoring the piracy issue, Netflix is still the streaming service with the largest library, I'm pretty sure.  They also, IMO, have the best original content that I've seen.
> 
> Things are starting to move in a bad direction, though, and Netflix's business model may not be sustainable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have a couple good shows. Sadly most of their content is old as dirt. I tried them for a couple months and quickly realized their content was either available with a basic subscription or over the air. Or really old movies. They were the first so they're the most popular but even now their shit is worthless compared to the new Hulu deals or PSVue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Netflix has a number of shows the little one I nanny really enjoys.  Netflix has done multiple Marvel shows which went from pretty good to WOW, with The Punisher upcoming.  There have been a few Netflix movies I've liked as well.
> The only Amazon show I've watched so far is The Tick.  I don't have Hulu, but haven't heard of anything currently on there I want to see (although I'm interested in Runaways).
> Netflix is far from perfect, but I still think they are ahead of the other streaming services in content.
Click to expand...

Try the man in the high castle. Great show


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> I haven't watched this week's episode yet though. Figured I needed a couple days to get the taste of the joke known as Orville out of my mouth first.
> Well that and I just caught up on the Walking Dead



I watched 10 or 15 minutes of the first episode of The Orville and didn't find anything there I liked.  I still need to watch FtWD, which has gotten better as time has gone on, although it still has problems.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched this week's episode yet though. Figured I needed a couple days to get the taste of the joke known as Orville out of my mouth first.
> Well that and I just caught up on the Walking Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched 10 or 15 minutes of the first episode of The Orville and didn't find anything there I liked.  I still need to watch FtWD, which has gotten better as time has gone on, although it still has problems.
Click to expand...

The producer just teased a crossover


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's not fake news. He made a mistake. Good fucking grief.
> 
> If youcwerent so fucking poor a few bucks wouldn't send you into fits of rage OVER A TV SHOW.
> 
> Get a job scrub



Hey screw you Grampa...having a bad day or something?

It is Fake News...you see these stupid websites do this all the time on Facebook. They entice people to go to there website with a catching headline only to report something else. Why would an American "entertainment news" site have a headline that read "To be streaming on Netflix"..when that is only in Europe?

I have a job, and more than likely make more than you do.

Rage?? - only one raging and ranting in this whole thread is you.

Netflix sucks?? - You have no idea what you are talking about. Netflix by far has the largest library than anyone else...in fact larger than they are put together. Netflix has a number of their own shows, some aren't that good - others are very good - better than what the networks offer. They also have a large number of award winning documentaries and more nature shows than any other 2 or 3 channels combined.
Amazon Prime sucks. ONly thing going for them is a decent choice of movies included with Prime.
Most of the best shows, if they are not old, they entice you with the first few shows free but want you to pay $3 -$4 per episode for the rest....screw that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iamwhatiseem said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not fake news. He made a mistake. Good fucking grief.
> 
> If youcwerent so fucking poor a few bucks wouldn't send you into fits of rage OVER A TV SHOW.
> 
> Get a job scrub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey screw you Grampa...having a bad day or something?
> 
> It is Fake News...you see these stupid websites do this all the time on Facebook. They entice people to go to there website with a catching headline only to report something else. Why would an American "entertainment news" site have a headline that read "To be streaming on Netflix"..when that is only in Europe?
> 
> I have a job, and more than likely make more than you do.
> 
> Rage?? - only one raging and ranting in this whole thread is you.
> 
> Netflix sucks?? - You have no idea what you are talking about. Netflix by far has the largest library than anyone else...in fact larger than they are put together. Netflix has a number of their own shows, some aren't that good - others are very good - better than what the networks offer. They also have a large number of award winning documentaries and more nature shows than any other 2 or 3 channels combined.
> Amazon Prime sucks. ONly thing going for them is a decent choice of movies included with Prime.
> Most of the best shows, if they are not old, they entice you with the first few shows free but want you to pay $3 -$4 per episode for the rest....screw that.
Click to expand...

Yeah I came off half cocked but it is not Fake News. It says right in the link it isn't available in America. 
The person who posted it MADE A MISTAKE. 
It really isn't a big deal.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched this week's episode yet though. Figured I needed a couple days to get the taste of the joke known as Orville out of my mouth first.
> Well that and I just caught up on the Walking Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched 10 or 15 minutes of the first episode of The Orville and didn't find anything there I liked.  I still need to watch FtWD, which has gotten better as time has gone on, although it still has problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The producer just teased a crossover
Click to expand...


From what I read, one character from one of the shows will show up on the other show.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just found this. A pretty astute catch if true.


----------

